# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  موجودیت ها برای مکانیزه کردن داروخانه

## FATEMEH_Bavi

سلام عرض میکنم به دوستان عزیز
من یه مشکلی دارم و اونم اینه که نمیدونم تو مکانیزه کردن 1 داروخانه باید موجودیت هام چی باشه 
موجودیت هایی که به ذهنم میرسه رو نوشتم لطفا هر کدومو که نمیخواد بهم بگین و نظرتونو بگین
موجودیت ها:
دارو
مشتری
صندوق
پذیرش
انبار دارو
پزشک دارم ساز
شرکت های بیمه
شرکتهای تولید کننده دارو
شرکت های تولید کننده لوازم بهداشتی
بهم بگین به جای این اشخاصی که تو داروخانه کار میکنند بنوویسم پرسنل خوبه ؟ یا نه؟
نمیدونم گیج شدم که کدوماش باید باشه؟برای این یه eer میخوام اگه لطف کنین جواب بدین ممنون میشم.

----------


## محمد سلیم آبادی

سلام،
بنظرم شما باید اول نیاز سنجی کنید و ببینید در این سیستم به چه گزارشات و پرسو جوهایی احتیاج هست و عموما به چه نوع آماری نیاز دارین سپس بیایین بر اساس این نیازمندی ها جداول رو طراحی کنید.
ابتدا باید بررسی کرد که چه موجودیت هایی با سیستم درگیر هستند مثلا "دارو"، "پزشک/پرستار/داروساز"، "مشتری"، "سفارشات"

سپس خصیصه های مورد نیاز رو براش طراحی کنی.در هر صورت سه جدولی که بسیار الزامی است به شرح زیر است: 

create table customers
(customer_nbr int not null primary key,
full_name nvarchar(50) not null);

create table employee
(emp_nbr integer not null primary key
emp_nbr nvarchar(50) not null ,...);

create table orders
(order_id integer not null primary key,
customer_nbr int not null 
references customers (customer_nbr),
employee_nbr int not null
references employees (emp_nbr),
order_date datetime ,....);

----------


## yousef_61

سلام،
بنظرم وجود موجوديتهايي مثل "نسخه" و  "پرسنل" ضروري هست اما موجوديتي بنام "پذيرش" غير ضروري و نامفهوم هست.

----------

